# Small boat



## fossil (Mar 2, 2008)

I am coming from Arkansas (no hillbilly jokes please - lol). I hope to fish the bay in a small boat. What are the smallest boats you see fishing the bay? Unfortunately I am making my trip with my family on a kind of shoestring budget this year. Usually I just pier fish down in Pensacola, but the bay calls me every time I go by. I do a lot of bass fishing and trout fishing where I live and would just like to try something a bit different than walking down the pier. A little help or advice please?



Walt:usaflag


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, how big is your boat? I see people in the pass in 12 ft aluminum jon boats, it all depends on the weather on any given day. What time of year you coming?


----------



## fossil (Mar 2, 2008)

I will be coming down in mid-May. I'm really excited to try something different. I've been out deep sea fishing on the Pacific and nothing but beach casting or pier fishing there in Pensacola. My boat is a 16-foot flat bottom with a 25 hp Mercury on the tail. What do you think?



Walt:usaflag


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I think you'll be just fine. The weather normally calms down by that time of year. I too have a 16 ft. flat bottom boat, I have a 70hp on mine, but engine size shouldn't affect your seaworthiness much. I was out in the pass today and it was pretty breezy at one point, 2 to 3 footers and I just went slow and followed the birds around no problem. Good luck and welcome to the forum, keep close to everyone's reports and you'll have a good idea of where to go and what to use! 

Here's a pic of my boat just outside the pass last may 28th to give ya something to look forward to :letsdrink


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I fish my 14 john all the time in the pass. Bring your boat!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

You should be fine. Just watch your weather. A good rule of thumb is if you look up and see the tree tops swaying... You probably don't want to venture far. It can get chooy in the bay. Pick your days and you will be golden. Welcome to Pensacola and good luck fishing!


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Bring the boat! Even if the wind is blowing and it is to rough to go into the bay there are plenty of other places to fish. Santa Rosa sound and Big Lagoon are both much smaller than P-cola bay, and hold a lot of fish that time of year. The grassflats should be calm and productive by then. Don't overlook the bayous either, Grande and Tahar both offer sheltered water and good fishing under the right conditions.

Also learn how to check the marine weather forecast. NOAA gives predictions for what it will be like on the water (take with a grain of salt), look for a forecast of inland waters smooth and the bay should be alright.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, I wouldn't bring a boat down and put it in the saltwater for a week. Once it goes in the saltwater bad things start to happen. You don't see as many old motors still in working condition as I'm sure you do where you live.

Get some good spots for wade fishing in the bay, you'll catch fish and won't have the hassle of bringing your boat down and trying to store it somewhere without worrying about stuff being stolen out of it. Just my .02


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

You'll be fine in the water and with salt as well.

Use the search function on here, there was a pretty detailed thread about freshwater boat in saltwater and how to best avoid problems.

Arkansas huh? Leave the banjo at home.oke


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Your boat should be fine. Make sure all your safety items are up to snuff. BTY, I am from Searcy, what part of the "Natural Gas" state are you from?:clap

Sea-r-cy


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

You will be surprised at the amount of fish you're gonna get if you bring your boat! You'll get to all tose spots that no one can get to by land or wade to if they have any sense. Be careful though, you're probablly going to get addicted to it and wind up trying to move your family down here for good!

Tight Lines Man!


----------



## philhensley (Mar 19, 2008)

Try one of the new set on top saltwater kayaks. There is a lot of areas in the bay where one will get you to some good fishing.


----------



## Captain WhupAss (Nov 8, 2007)

Your boat will do fine. I have a 16 foot Landau, and just upgraded from a 20HP Merc to a 40HP Merc. The 20HP was great, I just want to get from one side of the bay to the other a little quicker. I also have taken my jon with the 20HP into the Gulf several times, however, I just use good judgement on weather and water conditions.

Also, yes the salt will even eat stainless steelif you don't take care to rinseitwell after every saltwater use. You should also spray the engine block and components with Marine CRC occasionally, even for freshwater use.

Good luck!


----------

